# New From Bluegrass State



## col. Sanders crew (Sep 28, 2007)

Hello, we're the Sanders family from Kentucky. New to this website but not new to Outbacking ! We have a 2003 21rs, we upgraded from a pop-up to the Outback in 2003 ! We mainly camp in Kentucky but usually travel To the Smoky Mountains in Tn and to Destin Fla at least once a year ! Glad we found this website, we've gotten some really good ideas already !


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi col. Sanders crew


















Glad you found us! 

Happy Camping,


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Hi col. Sanders crew
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to Outbackers.com! Great bunch of folks here!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Welcome Col.Sanders,
What part of KY are you from? DW and I were born and bred in West KY. We miss the area and people, but still bleed BLUE.

Enjoy this site. There are a LOT of smart people on here that can help with almost anything you can come up with.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the Outbackers we're glad you found us









obnj crew


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Oh Crawfish ! I can't believe you haven't seen this thread yet to welcome and invite!! (Leon is the very best of the best Wal-mart, I mean Outback greeter in the SE - kinda some of the glue that holds us together) So I'll beat him to it.

Welcome! There is a Southeastern Rally in 2008 in Topsail next to Destin, FL in June. Don't delay, sign up today. Join us if you can. We have a blast.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=13234

Carmen


----------



## col. Sanders crew (Sep 28, 2007)

wtscl said:


> Welcome Col.Sanders,
> What part of KY are you from? DW and I were born and bred in West KY. We miss the area and people, but still bleed BLUE.
> 
> Enjoy this site. There are a LOT of smart people on here that can help with almost anything you can come up with.


We are in the South Central region, just minutes away from Mammoth Cave National Park. 90 minutes north of Nashville, Tn, 90 miles south of Louisville, Ky ( Go Cards !)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mark & Debbie

Welcome to Outbackers.com & congrats on your new trailer

We love the Bluegrass State, we spent almost 2 weeks camping this year in Ky. Found a small town called Bee Springs - What friendly folks

Thor


----------



## col. Sanders crew (Sep 28, 2007)

Thor said:


> Mark & Debbie
> 
> Welcome to Outbackers.com & congrats on your new trailer
> 
> ...


Know the area well, we're about roughly 30 miles from that area.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers*


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome Sanders crew! We are in the Nashville area, and head up that way occasionally. We especially like the COE campground at Bailey's Point for a good 'water weekend', and stumbled across the Highland Games in Glasgow a couple of years ago that we really enjoyed.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey Sanders bunch,

We just drove through that area on the way back to Cincy from Panama City Beach. I would love to camp at Mammoth someday. Any suggestions? Other campgrounds nearby. We love going to campgrounds with caves, the little ones love it! Welcome and do a search for the OH, KY, IN rally that is TRYING to get started.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> Oh Crawfish ! I can't believe you haven't seen this thread yet to welcome and invite!! (Leon is the very best of the best Wal-mart, I mean Outback greeter in the SE - kinda some of the glue that holds us together) So I'll beat him to it.
> 
> Welcome! There is a Southeastern Rally in 2008 in Topsail next to Destin, FL in June. Don't delay, sign up today. Join us if you can. We have a blast.
> 
> ...


Yea Carmen, looks like I have been falling down on the job, but I do have a good excuse. We have been camping. Anyway welcome to the site Col Sanders. Like Carmen said, join the Southeasterns sometime at our rallies. You can find them in the "Rally Section" here on the site.

Leon


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers!









BTW, love your chicken.









Mark


----------



## col. Sanders crew (Sep 28, 2007)

Brad said:


> Hey Sanders bunch,
> 
> We just drove through that area on the way back to Cincy from Panama City Beach. I would love to camp at Mammoth someday. Any suggestions? Other campgrounds nearby. We love going to campgrounds with caves, the little ones love it! Welcome and do a search for the OH, KY, IN rally that is TRYING to get started.


There are campgrounds within the park, but no hook-ups. There is a new campground that opened in Cave City, I-65 exit last year. Very nice, not much shade though with it being new. Website is www.cavecountryrv.com. Glasgow/ Barren River Lake area is about 25 miles from Cave City/Mammoth Cave area. Several campgrounds there. Barren River State Park, The Narrows and Bailey's Point. Jellystone Park in Cave City, very nice for families and kids. Also a campground at Diamond Caverns in Park City/Mammoth Cave area. Website is www.mammothcave.com/dcrcamp.htm.
We love the Cincinnati area as well. We've been to a few Reds and Bengals games over the last couple years.


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

Great people with great input! Welcome!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers! Good to see you aboard.


----------

